# Captives of the Night - vampires, adventure and romance - on OFFER & KU



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Captives of the Night

Two immortal creatures have arrived in New York City. One of them is Tanya Merrit, the last of the Ykraal, a magical race that lives among, and depends on, human beings ... they take a little of their blood while making love, so to enhance their powers.

But the other is Janos Wolkran, an ancient and extremely powerful vampire. He has brought with him a brood of servants, people that he has converted into vampires, each of them to do his bidding.

Except that one of them is dying right now. And looking for a new replacement, Wolkran's gaze alights on Tanya's human lover, Kathy Harrison. And when he kidnaps her, Tanya is launched on a pursuit to save the woman that will lead her round the world ... and maybe even further.

_"Ultimately, it's a dark, gritty, and epic love story" - Scream Magazine._

And yes, CAPTIVES OF THE NIGHT is available on Kindle Unlimited, or at an introductory price if you buy it now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Many thanks for this, Betsy and Ann.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

CAPTIVES is on promotional offer, for a limited time only. My pleasure.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that is still the case (for the moment).


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my eBooks are available on KU, including this one.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I also set their prices low if you want to buy them.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

It's entirely your choice which option you take.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that will be the case for a while. Take advantage.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

A great price for a great big novel ... or read it for FREE on KU.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here is another chance to do that.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm pleased to be able to tell you that most of my fiction is available via Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Including this long and epic novel.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to take a look at it.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Much of my work is also available on KU ... including this one.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that is still the case.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes, this long novel is FREE for the next couple of days.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And you can still read it for free on KU, or buy it at a special introductory price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Wishing you all a great 2018!


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Make your New Year's resolution be to do a lot more reading.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's a very good place to start ... an epic adventure crossing 3 continents.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

My Kindle eBooks are at minimum price, and mostly on KU as well. That's because I want you to read them.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that is still my wish.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Well, all but one of my eBooks ... and that's this good-sized novel.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes, this long novel is now available for 99c, exclusively on Kindle.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that's still the case for this epic dark fantasy novel, its action spanning 3 continents and hundreds of years.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my eBooks are now available at a 99c Special Offer.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that offer continues ... for a while, at least.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that is still completely true.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And this e-book is still available at a Special Offer price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my eBooks are at a special low price, and most of them are available to KU too. Give them a look, why not?


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

A long novel available at a great price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that is still the case ... but not for too much longer. Get a copy while you can.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Wishing you all a great holiday season!


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to look at this long novel.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

It spans three continents and hundreds of years.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

A huge novel at a great price on Kindle.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here you are ... another chance to take a look at this bargain eBook.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And the other books of mine, with the covers below.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

This Kindle eBook is still on Special Offer.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

As are all of my eBooks.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

This long novel can be read for free on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Although it really doesn't cost that much to buy. Go on!


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

An epic tale spanning centuries and continents.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Starting in NYC and ending up in Eastern Europe.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Get this HUGE novel for a special price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Or read the whole thing on Kindle Unlimited.


----------

